# garmin legend handheld- issues ...



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Have a 5 yr old garmin legend handheld, that I use just basically for trolling speed, and has always worked well, till yesterday- it spent 3 1/2 hours" searching " for sattelites- is the unit dead, or do I need to reprogram it, or send it in for repair- ( just use it , basically for boat speed.) anyone ever have this problem ???


----------

